# Newly nail art design



## naillover (May 29, 2012)

Newly nail art design for this week


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 30, 2012)

That is cute!


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2012)

Love it too!


----------



## divadoll (May 30, 2012)

So very cool! I must try that


----------



## greenapril (May 30, 2012)

Awesome!! I want to try this now.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 31, 2012)

Lovely nail art! Pinned you in our Pinterest board! Keep em' coming!

http://pinterest.com/pin/120260252520003954/


----------



## naillover (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So very cool! I must try that


 yes, just take a try, maybe it is very easy for you!


----------

